# Funniest Complaint



## sthoms3355 (Jan 3, 2008)

We specialize in condo association snow management and have surely had our share of different and weird complaints over the 20+ years we have been in business. But probably got the funniest last week. Detroit averages 40" of snow per season. We had an all time record month in January with 38" and a very healthy December. Very little has melted in the last two months. We installed 36" stakes along driveways preseason. We snowblow driveways with skid and 84" blower. Client called a claimed that we buried stakes........NO. Mother nature did.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Hahaha that's funny! 

I have a day care that was on a 3" trigger with salt after every plow. He called after we had 3- half inch events over a 4 day period and wanted to change the contract to zero tolerance instead of calling for service when he wanted it(when it didn't meet the 3"). I was more then happy to oblige him. I gave him a fair price and he agreed. I stopped by he signed the new contract and I left him a copy. 2 weeks go by and we have serviced him almost 10 times. He calls ad asked if we could not do such a good job..... Stating we where there to much and he didn't think salting was needed for less then an inch lol.... I said very politely "Sir, you're the one who requested we service your lot for any event. He said "Well can I change it back?" I laughed to myself and sent him back the original contract....


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

Lol I've had people tell me that we do more than me have to.


----------

